# κομβολογιοειδής = ?



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Από εδώ: Ο μονιλέθριξ είναι μια σπάνια νόσος των μαλλιών, η οποία ονομάστηκε έτσι επειδή οι τρίχες έχουν _κομβολογιοειδή_ εικόνα.

Δεν μπορεί να μην υπάρχει «λογιό»τερος όρος --ή όχι; Και πώς το λένε αυτό στα αγγλικά;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

Beaded, λένε διάφοροι ιστότοποι, αλλά και η Βίκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2011)

Ναι, το είδα, για την περιγραφή της ασθένειας. Όμως εμένα με ενδιαφέρει πώς θα πούμε στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά μια δομή από σφαιρίδια περασμένα από π.χ. μια κλωστή. Π.χ. αν λέγεται rosary-like...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

Beaded; :) 
Having numerous small rounded projections often in a row.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Τα μαλλιά με κόμπους πάντως λέγονται κομπιασμένα (άντε κομποσκοινιασμένα, να φύγουμε από το κομπολόι). 
Για λογιότερο όμως (που δεν πιστεύω να είναι λογικότερο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις), δεν έχω τώρα. Στέρεψα.

Ωχ, τώρα είδα ότι είμαστε στο El > En! Συγγνώμη. 

Beaded, beaded, beaded.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Η _κομβολογιοειδής τρίχα_ μπορεί να μην υπάρχει στο διαδίκτυο, αλλά είναι όρος της ιατρικής εδώ και αρκετές δεκαετίες. Είναι καλή απόδοση για το _beaded hair_ γιατί δεν αναφέρεται σε _ένα_ σφαιροειδές αντικείμενο, αλλά σε μια τρίχα που σαν κομπολόι έχει «περιοδικές περισφίξεις του στελέχους». Beaded hair είναι βέβαια και αυτά τα μαλλιά:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/blyth/145469520/


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Η συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη (οι τρίχες έχουν κομβολογιοειδή εικόνα) είναι απαραίτητη στα αγγλικά;
Γιατί αντί για beaded hair που στέλνει και στα χαντροκοτσιδάκια, μήπως να το πούμε, ξερωγώ, hair with a beaded texture / appearance, herewith;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 15, 2011)

Μα βάσει συγκειμένου, θα σκεφτεί κανείς χαντρούλες; Άσε που
*beaded hair*: hair marked with alternate swellings and constrictions, as in monilethrix.
http://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/beaded+hair


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Πρόλαβε η Παλ Αύρα, αλλά είναι παλιά συνωνυμία:
https://www.google.com/search?q=monilethrix+"beaded+hair"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Ουφ, τη γλιτώσαμε την περιδεραι_όμορφη_ τρίχα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

Επειδή το έχω μπροστά μου: Short, fragile _beaded_ hairs,... και παρακάτω: a distinctive, regular _beading pattern_...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

Ορίστε και τα μαλλιά με μονιλέτριχα.


----------

